# Need Help getting Wireless working[solved]

## KEA0463

Hello, 

I have a sony vaio PCG-k15

with a built in wireless LAN

theres a switch that turns it on and off

and my access point is a lynksys router 

i read the wireless tutorials and tried some

stuff but still cant get it working can anyone help?Last edited by KEA0463 on Fri Dec 08, 2006 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

turn on the wifi switch, and then run lspci and post the output here so we can see what the hardware is, for starters.

----------

## KEA0463

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

00:03.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:06.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

00:0a.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller

00:0a.3 Mass storage controller: <pci_lookup_name: buffer too small>

00:0c.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:0c.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:0c.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01) 

 

wonderful!  that is a great wireless card.  at least, i am happy with mine.  

you want the madwifi-ng drivers.  have you tried those yet?  

if so, have you loaded the modules that installing that package builds?

if so, what is the output of iwconfig ath0?

----------

## KEA0463

how do i do it...

i dont know how

do i emerge

emerge madwifi ng

----------

## erik258

```
emerge wireless-tools; 

emerge madwifi-ng;

```

let me know when it gets done.

----------

## KEA0463

ok i am done

What do i do now?

I typed

iwconfig atho

output was

ath0  No such device

----------

## erik258

you'll have to load the modules first.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3750937.html?sid=2124db9d3bc99177a2dc0becd2723ee0#3750937

i just wrote instructions for loading atheros modules here.

----------

## KEA0463

hello, i still dont have my wireless working

for some reason my wireless is called lo not ath0

and it says loopback in  the route command

also i can issue the ifconfig lo up command

and it seems to work also its sending packets

but i still cant connect to my AP my wireless config

must be wrong can anyone help me straighten this

mess out?

----------

## erik258

did you look at that link?  

did you load the modules?

loobpack is a device to and from the local computer - a local network device .  it isn't a wireless device .

first you need to load the drivers in /iib/modules/<your kernel version>/net.

the module files end in .ko but the program to load the modules, modprobe, uses names without .ko so ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> davey net # pwd
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/net
> ...

 

then when you ifconfig it looks like ... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> davey net # ifconfig -a
> 
> ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:46:5F:F3:C4  
> ...

 

----------

## KEA0463

emerge madwifi-ng

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 to /

 * madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ] * checking madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work

 * Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.2-ath_intr.diff ...                            [ ok ] * Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.2-config.h.diff ...                            [ ok ] * Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.2-crypto_cipher_encrypt_one.diff ...           [ ok ] * Converting madwifi-0.9.2/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= .  [ ok ] * Converting madwifi-0.9.2/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDI  [ ok ] * Converting madwifi-0.9.2/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                      [ ok ] * Converting madwifi-0.9.2/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                      [ ok ] * Converting madwifi-0.9.2/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                    [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2 ...

 * Applying madwifi-ng-uudecode-gcda-fix.patch ...                        [ ok ]The following settings will be used for compilation:

TARGET       : i386-elf

OS           : linux

ARCH         : x86

BUS          : PCI

KERNELRELEASE: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

KERNELPATH   : /usr/src/linux

KERNELCONF   : /usr/src/linux/.config

KMODPATH     : /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/net

KMODSUF      : ko

/bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build: No such file or directory

Makefile.inc:89: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.

 * Preparing ath_hal module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3'

  HOSTCC  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/uudecode.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/ah_osdep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/if_ath.o

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath/ah_osdep.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2/work/madwifi-0.9.2/ath] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  madwifi-ng-0.9.2.ebuild, line 87:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 510:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux ATH_RATE=ath_rate/sample all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## KEA0463

Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1584:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  madwifi-ng-0.9.2.ebuild, line 32:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 458:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 554:   Called die

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

# anyone know how i can fix this?

----------

## Enverex

You need to select a kernel first and emerge that then compile it (like ck-sources, gentoo-sources, etc).

----------

## KEA0463

ok i am compiling the kernel right now

pray for me......

----------

## KEA0463

* Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/ath_pci.ko needs unknown symbol ieee802 11_ioctl_create_vap

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/ath_pci.ko needs unknown symbol ieee802 11_create_vap

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/wlan_ccmp.ko needs unknown symbol crypt o_alloc_tfm

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/wlan_ccmp.ko needs unknown symbol crypt o_free_tfm

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/wlan.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_ ioctl_vattach

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/wlan.ko needs unknown symbol wireless_s end_event

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo/net/wlan.ko needs unknown symbol ieee80211_ ioctl_vdetach                                                             [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 *

 * Interfaces (athX) are now automatically created upon loading the ath_pci

 * module.

 *

 * The type of the created interface can be controlled through the 'autocreate'

 * module parameter.

 *

 * If you use net-wireless/wpa_supplicant or net-wireless/hostapd with madwifi

 * you should remerge them now.

 *

>>> net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 merged.

#what do i do now?

----------

## erik258

sweet ; ) it evidently worked.

now go follow those instructions on how to load your modules ; )

and once you do it, post the output of lsmod.

----------

## KEA0463

 *erik258 wrote:*   

> sweet ; ) it evidently worked.
> 
> now go follow those instructions on how to load your modules ; )
> 
> and once you do it, post the output of lsmod.

 

It may have downloaded but it still says FATAL not found

when i try to load the modules.

----------

## sonicbhoc

You have to boot into the kernel you built. If you are running off of the liveCD right now setting up your computer for the first time, it won't work until you restart your computer. But, don't do that until the handbook tells you to.

----------

## KEA0463

 *sonicbhoc wrote:*   

> You have to boot into the kernel you built. If you are running off of the liveCD right now setting up your computer for the first time, it won't work until you restart your computer. But, don't do that until the handbook tells you to.

 

I have had gentoo installed for 2 weeks now i used the 2006.1 Live CD

And the Gentoo installer GUI..  I am just trying to get wireless working

when i plug a cat5 cable in my laptop everythings fine.  When i flip the switch on 

my LAN and unplug the cable i cant connect to the internet.

Could you explain how to boot into the kernel and what i have to

do to load the modules once i get there?

----------

## sonicbhoc

After you emerge a new kernel and do make menuconfig or xconfig or gtkconfig or oldconfig, you should "make modules_install install" and change grub/lilo/whatever bootloader you use to point to /boot/vmlinuz. after you reboot, your computer will load the newly installed kernel automatically.

----------

## erik258

You need to have Wireless Networking enabled in your kernel.  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dan@davey ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep NET_RADIO
> 
> CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

 

you don't need anything else.  you don't need generic 802.11. 

then rebuild your modules with make modules modules_install.  

then remerge madwiri-ng.  

then proceed to go load your atheros drivers in /lib/modules/your-kernel-version/net

if you load the right modules in genkernel, it will probably work there.  i don't have any experience with genkernel, though.  

If you have problems, i recommend using a source-compiled kernel so your kernel sources are available.  

post w/ updated problems.

----------

## KEA0463

ok trying again....

/usr/src/linuxLast edited by KEA0463 on Sun Dec 03, 2006 4:12 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## erik258

are you in /usr/src/linux?

----------

## KEA0463

* Removing net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 from moduledb.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Removing old ath_rate modules

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.19-gentoo ...

 *

 * /usr/src/linux/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.                      [ !! ] *

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 *

 * Interfaces (athX) are now automatically created upon loading the ath_pci

 * module.

 *

 * The type of the created interface can be controlled through the 'autocreate'

 * module parameter.

 *

 * If you use net-wireless/wpa_supplicant or net-wireless/hostapd with madwifi

 * you should remerge them now.

 *

>>> net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

----------

## KEA0463

# heres what i got so far whats wrong?

localhost linux # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/net

bash: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/net: Not a directory

localhost linux # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net

bash: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo/net: No such file or directory

localhost linux # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17/net

bash: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17/net: No such file or directory

localhost linux # ls

COPYING        Kbuild       README          block    fs       ipc     mm           scripts   usr

CREDITS        MAINTAINERS  REPORTING-BUGS  crypto   include  kernel  net          security

Documentation  Makefile     arch            drivers  init     lib     patches.txt  sound

localhost linux # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/net

bash: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/net: Not a directory

localhost linux # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7

localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 # pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7

localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 # ls

ath_hal.o          modules.ccwmap       modules.ofmap     net             wlan_scan_sta.o

ath_pci.o          modules.dep          modules.pcimap    wlan.o          wlan_tkip.o

ath_rate_sample.o  modules.ieee1394map  modules.seriomap  wlan_acl.o      wlan_wep.o

kernel             modules.inputmap     modules.symbols   wlan_ccmp.o     wlan_xauth.o

modules.alias      modules.isapnpmap    modules.usbmap    wlan_scan_ap.o

localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 # cd /lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/net

localhost net # pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/net

localhost net # ls

acx.ko      ath_pci.ko          wlan.ko      wlan_ccmp.ko     wlan_scan_sta.ko  wlan_wep.ko

ath_hal.ko  ath_rate_sample.ko  wlan_acl.ko  wlan_scan_ap.ko  wlan_tkip.ko      wlan_xauth.ko

localhost net # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                 91328  1

drm                    45940  2 radeon

snd_pcm_oss            26944  0

snd_mixer_oss          12480  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            21696  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3616  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32368  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4364  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

parport_pc             26788  0

parport                21832  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1760  0

8139too                18304  0

mii                     3008  1 8139too

yenta_socket           17516  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8256  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23284  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_ali5451            14988  1

snd_ac97_codec         63424  1 snd_ali5451

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45156  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ali5451,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14212  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30564  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_ali5451,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6024  1 snd_pcm

ati_agp                 5836  1

agpgart                17888  2 drm,ati_agp

rtc                     8660  0

nfs                    79276  0

lockd                  41416  1 nfs

sunrpc                100540  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143884  0

dm_mirror              14128  0

dm_mod                 36024  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6180  0

sata_mv                12712  0

ata_piix                8036  0

ahci                   10756  0

sata_qstor              6372  0

sata_vsc                5380  0

sata_uli                4772  0

sata_sis                5188  0

sata_sx4                9732  0

sata_nv                 6212  0

sata_via                5636  0

sata_svw                4900  0

sata_sil24              7780  0

sata_sil                6408  0

sata_promise            7748  0

libata                 40044  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15848  0

ohci1394               25456  0

ieee1394               55416  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0

ohci_hcd               14468  0

uhci_hcd               16296  0

usb_storage            55456  0

usbhid                 31488  0

ehci_hcd               21608  0

usbcore                80448  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

localhost net # modprobe ath_pci

FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.

localhost net # ls

acx.ko      ath_pci.ko          wlan.ko      wlan_ccmp.ko     wlan_scan_sta.ko  wlan_wep.ko

ath_hal.ko  ath_rate_sample.ko  wlan_acl.ko  wlan_scan_ap.ko  wlan_tkip.ko      wlan_xauth.ko

localhost net #

----------

## erik258

All right.  There is something wrong with the kernel configuration you are using.  

So to clear this up I am going to give you a few commands to execute and explain what's going on.  

For starters, let me discuss the directories in /usr/src.  

```
davey ~ # cd /usr/src; ll

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 Apr 20  2006 linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  880 Apr 20  2006 linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 1360 Dec  1 19:15 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

you can see here that, on this computer, there are two linux kernel source directories.  linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 was a 2.4 kernel origionally installed on the system.  The computer was then upgraded to linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.  The old sources are still there, but to tell the system which is the kernel currently in use, the /usr/src/linux symlink is created.   linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 makes it clear that  linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 is the kernel currently in use.  

Please post the output of  ls -l /usr/src  so that we can see what kernels you have installed.  

now let's check /usr/src/linux symlink to make sure the kernel that's running is the kernel that's supposed to be running.  

```

davey ~ # uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

the uname  command, when run with the -r or -a command, will show the version of the running kernel.  You can see here that my running kernel version matches the kernel source directory that /usr/src/linux  points to. 

please post the output of uname -r so that we can  be sure the kernel that's running is what we expect. 

now we shall check to see what configuration options you have enabled in your currently selected kernel.  

I have the wireless networking extensions, CONFIG_NET_RADIO,  compiled in to the kernel on my system.  It doesn't look like you can build it as a module, so you should have a Y  here.  You'll also need CONFIG_NET (generic networking support ) CONFIG_INET (TCP/IP support) and maybe CONFIG_PACKET (direct network device interface).  I do not believe you need anything else.    I will give an example of how to check these now.  

```

davey ~ # for i in CONFIG_PACKET CONFIG_NET CONFIG_INET CONFIG_NET_RADIO; do grep $i[^A-Z_] /usr/src/linux/.config; done

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
```

please post the output of for i in CONFIG_PACKET CONFIG_NET CONFIG_INET CONFIG_NET_RADIO; do grep $i[^A-Z_] /usr/src/linux/.config; done so that we can be sure you have the necessary components included in your kernel.

once we have the output of these commands has been posted, we can continue to troubleshoot.  Next time : wireless modules ; ) 

----------

## KEA0463

sorry i havnt posted results yet my gentoo broke a few days ago

so i had to reinstall it i used the 2006.1 Gtk+ installer so those same problems

exist ill post the results you requested shortly.

----------

## sonicbhoc

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> so i had to reinstall it i used the 2006.1 Gtk+ installer so those same problems
> 
> 

 

Why didn't you just do a Stage 3 install? I find them far easier and more configurable, and when I do it at least, there is a 0 percent chance of breakage in the days immediately after the install.

----------

## KEA0463

keith@localhost ~ $ ls -l /usr/src/linux

total 4

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Dec  6 06:18 Makefile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   22 Dec  6 06:28 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

**************************************************************************************

keith@localhost ~ $ uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

*******************************************************************************************

keith@localhost ~ $ do grep $i[^A-Z_] /usr/src/linux/.config; done

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'

keith@localhost ~ $  grep $i[^A-Z_] /usr/src/linux/.config; done

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'

keith@localhost ~ $  grep $i[^A-Z_] /usr/src/linux/.config;

grep: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

*********************************************************************************************

keith@localhost ~ $ Here are the ouput requested for troubleshooting

i tried the by-hand stage3 install everything went fine until boot grub or lilo

couldnt boot for some reason so i had to use good ole' GTK+

----------

## KEA0463

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

were do i go to configure ath0?

----------

## erik258

good job, looks like your wireless device is up!  that means the drivers are probably set up properly.  

now we can move on to the next step!  

manually, you'd want to use 

iwlist eth0 scan

to scan for APs.  then you can set your ESSID with 

iwconfig ath0 set essid "myap_essid"

then you can use dhcp to configure tcp/ip over your wireless

dhcpcd ath0 or maybe dhclient ath0 (they do the same thing, but you're likely to have one or the other installed).  

and your AP should handle the rest!  note that if you wanna use WPA there's a lot more work to do, for WEP a little more.  

and for autoconfiguration, i don't know, because the one i don't use as an AP is in a laptop and i have it configured to choose the best signal and try dhcp, since i don't have any set APs i always use with it.  

but i believe the ESSID settings and whatnot can actaully be configured in /etc/conf.d/net so that you can have your wifi up on boot.  look at /etc/conf.d/net.example and that should show you the commands you need, or if you need help, you'll need to give me information about your network and i can help you find out how to set up /etc/conf.d/net for yourself.

and i don't know how to do wpa at all, but it should be on the forums!  and there's lots of howtos for WPA.  WEP, all you need to do is use iwconfig to set up your encryption key.  iwconfig's man page is informative and easy to read by the way.  just type man iwconfig

good luck

----------

## KEA0463

[solved]

----------

## erik258

eek, looks like both your adaptors are on the same subnet!  that probably isn't good in that the two conflicting routes ... 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 ath0

192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0 

dont' they interfere with each other?

----------

## KEA0463

l went into /etc/conf.d/net

and did

iface_ath0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_ath0=""

and quoted out eth0

my wireless works now!!!!

thanks for all the help!

----------

## erik258

great!  glad you were finally able to figure it out.

----------

